# Not sure what is going on in my tank?



## elisabeth23 (7 Nov 2021)

I’m new here. I have a 20 gallon fish tank the water used is tap water. It was a rough month for my fishes because they were in a 20 gallon tank I had 1 comet goldfish , 1 orange goldfish and a Siamese Algae eater , 1 of those puffy goldfish. I had to transfer them to a 7-8 gallon tank all it had was a bubbler nothing else in the tank when I was in the airbnb. I was there 2 weeks and then to a hotel so I had to set the tank up pour the water back in and put them in. I just moved into my home 3 weeks ago I still had them in the 7-8 gallon. My really big goldfish died. I put up a brand new 20g tank and added ECO complete substrate this was like a week later. Then a week after I set the tank up I had added 3 baby black moors (they’re about 1-2”) and a clown pleco which was about 2”. Everything was fine! I also do have a bubbler it’s 18” long and I use the 30 fluval filter system. This past week my tank has been having issues 1) I noticed what seems like ich on all my fishes but my clown pleco & Siamese eater 2) my white comet goldfish started showing hemorrhaging on the belly area. 3) my orange goldfish started to look like it was missing some scales or discoloring. I noticed some swim bladder disease signs in my white comet. it was mid week I added a little aquarium salt and I’ve been using melafix all week (dosage for my tank) I did a 25% water change because my tank looked very dusty I know it was the ammonia. But my clown pleco died randomly. However my comet no longer has hemorrhage and my orange goldfish looks like the skin is healing. My Siamese algae eater is fine. I’ve had her for like a year I think that fish been through everything very tough fish. I had the 2 big goldfishes several months as well they been through a lot tough fishes as well. One of my black moors the only one with visible ich now sometimes it chills on the bottom but it’s still active and eats. 

Now for the tests. 
As of today 4:40pm my ammonia is at the 1.0ppm 
My nitrites is 0.25ppm and nitrates looks between 0ppm-5.0ppm. My PH hard range and PH where they both need to be. I did a 50% I believe Friday. I added stability and biological booster Friday I think yesterday not today. I have had the tank temp at 86 since weds. And I’ve been making garlic tea for the tank been doing that the last few days. 
Water looks clear for most part and I am now noticing little brown algae spots actually have been the last 3-4 days. I use the API test kit it’s not expired.


----------



## PARAGUAY (8 Nov 2021)

Blimey theres a lot going on. Ammonia and Nitrite have got to be zero. Doubt whether your tank has gone through the cycle. My advice would be to rehome any healthy fish Incompatible mix of fish. The tutorials on here will help you make a new start with plants. It should be worth it in the future you will enjoy it better .


----------



## CaptainBarnicles (8 Nov 2021)

Hi there, goldfish grow really big and are incredibly messy...I would advise either rehoming or buying the biggest tank you can afford!

As far as the ammonia goes, use Prime as your dechlorinater and do a 70% water change every single day until your ammonia and nitrite reads 0.

Also, 86 is incredibly high...goldfish are coldwater fish


----------

